

A Celebration of Steve Jobs' Life - dkasper
http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/10oiuhfvojb23/event/index.html

======
LVB
I found this somewhat uncomfortable to watch. I like Apple products, Steve
Jobs is interesting, and I was bummed to hear when he got sick and of course
when he died. But I didn't know him, and he definitely didn't know me. I
bought products that his company made, and that's it. I like the products a
hell of a lot better than, say, than 10 gallons of gas I just bought from
Shell, but still the relationship between me and the company CEO was pretty
distant.

Back to the video... Many of the Apple people probably didn't know Steve
either, but they sure knew more about him and the idea of an Apple family and
Steve as the patriarch is pretty clear. I've been in corporate "families"
before and there can be real emotion between colleagues with shared passion in
a company. I think it's great that they had a celebration like they did, but I
felt like I shouldn't be there, even through a web video. I felt somehow like
an intruder, spying in on their private event, and that the heartfelt speeches
from one Apple employee to the others should have just stayed in their family.

I'm not saying it was necessarily bad to post or was in poor taste. In fact
many others may be heartened to watch it. I, to my own surprise, wasn't.

~~~
watmough
But that's just the thing. A lot of the stuff that many people have an
_emotional_ connection with, those products were driven by Steve, so people
feel a connection with Apple and Steve.

There's only a couple of inanimate objects I've really ever loved. One was my
Peugeot 205Gti, and the other was my first Mac, a Aluminum Powerbook G4 12",
though I think my iPhone 4 has a chance of getting on that list.

------
zmanji
I can only dream of achieving so much such that when I die, I can have popular
bands play at a memorial event for me. That aside, I strongly suggest everyone
watch the segment where Ive spoke. It's quite touching.

------
rbanffy
Dammit, Steve. You really had to make it so hard for non Apple users to watch
it...

After some digging, I made Totem open
[http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/11ajdjnvkjnd10weoihf23...](http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/11ajdjnvkjnd10weoihf23ohfoihqw/0640/prog_index.m3u8)
but it doesn't preload the smaller sequences and forces a pause every 10
seconds...

edit:

    
    
      $ for i in $(seq 0 486) ; do curl http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/11ajdjnvkjnd10weoihf23ohfoihqw/0640/fileSequence$i.ts >> celebrating_steve.mov ; done
    

may do the trick. Hope it works.

~~~
sirn
I believe VLC has support for HTTP Live Streaming since version 1.2 or so.

~~~
rbanffy
Still pauses to catch up with every piece.

On a sidenote, I am somewhat proud my curl hack produced a video file Totem
can play (provided you don't try to skip parts of it) but that confuses VLC.

My previous experience with VLC is that if I stick a piece of wood into the
USB slot, VLC will be able to play it flawlessly.

------
mattparcher
On a Mac, you can have the QuickTime app open this URL:

[http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/11ajdjnvkjnd10weoihf23...](http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/11ajdjnvkjnd10weoihf23ohfoihqw/sl_mvp.m3u8?expectingMovieJson=%20false)

------
sidwyn
Preference is given oddly to Snow Leopard and iOS devices.

From page source: / _snowLeopard url_ / var slURL =
"[http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/11ajdjnvkjnd10weoihf23...](http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/11ajdjnvkjnd10weoihf23ohfoihqw/sl_mvp.m3u8);

/* non-snowLeopard url _/ var
nonSlURL='[http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/oct/10oiuhfvojb23/checkba...](http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/oct/10oiuhfvojb23/checkback.jpg);

/_Windows url _/ var windowsURL =
'[http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/oct/10oiuhfvojb23/checkba...](http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/oct/10oiuhfvojb23/checkback.jpg);

/_iphone url _/ var iphoneURL =
"[http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/oct/10oiuhfvojb23/memoria...](http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/oct/10oiuhfvojb23/memorial_iphone_ref.mov);

/_ipad url*/ var ipadURL=
"[http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/oct/10oiuhfvojb23/memoria...](http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/oct/10oiuhfvojb23/memorial_ipad_ref.mov);

~~~
vinutheraj
Audio link which will also work on Linux -
[http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/oct/10oiuhfvojb23/memoria...](http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/oct/10oiuhfvojb23/memorial_audio_ref.mov)

------
moizsyed
"The old king is dead, long live the king"

interesting song choice by Coldplay.

------
keeran
Damn those onions. Again.

------
sajid
On YouTube:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPUsuY8JZJI>

------
jmarbach
When will the video be available?

~~~
brianwhitman
Use Safari. The video doesn't seem to be loadable in any other browser. It WFM
in Safari and iOS Safari. Other browsers say "Check back soon."

~~~
watmough
I just tried to play from Safari on my Mini. Check back later. Was working
great on my iPhone 4.

The wife doesn't care anyway. Oh well.

Just a quick thank-you to Apple for covering the replacement motherboard for
my 17" MacBook Pro, and kudos to the online folks who spent a good 20 minutes
checking up on the Nvidia bug for me.

------
adnam
I think it's time to stop the crocodile tears.

------
slowpoke
Could we stop with the retarded cult of personality already? Seriously,
celebrating the life of Steve Jobs? That's the most stupid thing since... I
don't even know. This guy _sold computers_ , nothing more. It's beyond me why
people revere him like some sort of computer Jesus. Sigh...

Edit: Aaand downvotes proving my point. Thanks.

~~~
rimantas
By this logic you cannot admire anyone: because each and everyone was just the
guy or girl who did [some mundane stuff there]. Newton? The guy just did some
math. Armstrong? He was just stuffed into a tin and sent to walk some dust
ball. Why some people refer him like some sort of computer Jesus? Because of
the influence: the stuff coming from Apple influenced a lot of people, users
and makers alike. Take a look at the phone market before and after iPhone,
take a look at the tablet market before and after iPad, observer the influence
of MacBook Air… Not to mention ITMS. Of course you can easily dismiss each and
any of these for whatever reason and then indeed indeed there will be nothing
do admire. But I guess that would say more about you, not the Jobs.

(I don't get how down voting proves your point).

~~~
tintin
But there is a huge difference in admiring someone and worshiping someone.
Some seem to worship Jobs.

